# 2008/2009 Demo Days



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Back again for the fourth year, I'll be maintaining a list of ski and snowboard demo days.

Please let me know of any that you hear of, the more details (a web link is particularly helpful) you can provide the better.

NOTE: Please click on the Date (ex: *Nov 29-30*) to be taken to the calendar page for the event, which contains as much info as I was able to find.  Additionally you can check the link to the resort website at the end of each listing for more info.

*November 2008*
_*Nov 29-30* at *Sunday River* - Annual Demo Days: http://www.sundayriver.com/EventsActivities/EventsCalendar/index.html_

*December 2008*
_*Dec 05* at *Gore Mountain* - Sports Page Blowout Demo & $29 Day!: http://goremountain.com/mountain/moreinfo.cfm?id=90_
_*Dec 13* at *Stowe* - StoweFest Demo Day: http://www.stowe.com/news/event_calendar_month.php?d=1229144400_
_*Dec 13* at *Mount Snow* - Demo Day: http://www.mountsnow.com/calendar.html_
_*Dec 13-14* at *Hunter* - Consumer Demo Day: http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=consumer_demo_weekend&filter=_
_*Dec 13-14* at *Sugarloaf* - Annual Demo Days: http://www.sugarloaf.com/EventsActivities/index.html_
_*Dec 14* at *Jiminy Peak* - Potter Brothers Demo Day: http://www.jiminypeak.com/page.php?PageID=1337&PageName=Events_
_*Dec 14* at *Sugarbush* - Demo Day: http://www.sugarbush.com/funandevents/event.asp?id=800_
_*Dec 28* at *Hunter* - Ladies Only Consumer Demo Day: http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/...ail&eventId=ladies_only_consumer_demo&filter=_

*January 2009*
_*Jan 02* at *Gore Mountain* - Burton Snowboards Demo Day: http://goremountain.com/mountain/moreinfo.cfm?id=91_
_*Jan 04* at *Gore Mountain* - Goldstock's Demo Day: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/moreinfo.cfm?id=205_
_*Jan 05* at *Camelback* - Demo Day: http://www.buckmans.com/buckmans-ski-snowboard/08-09-Discount-Days.aspx_
_*Jan 09* at *Elk Mountain* - Winter Fest 2009: http://www.buckmans.com/buckmans-ski-snowboard/08-09-Discount-Days.aspx_
_*Jan 13* at *Bear Creek* - Demo Day: http://www.buckmans.com/buckmans-ski-snowboard/08-09-Discount-Days.aspx_
_*Jan 16* at *Jack Frost* - Demo Day: http://www.buckmans.com/buckmans-ski-snowboard/08-09-Discount-Days.aspx_
_*Jan 17* at *Belleayre Mountain* - Demo Day: http://www.belleayre.com/company/calendar.htm_

*February 2009*


*March 2009*
_*Mar 14* at *Okemo* - Mary Davis Spring Demo: http://okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmou....asp?action=view&id=944&date=3/14/2009#events_

*April 2009*


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks again Brian!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 11, 2008)

Dec. 14 at Jimney

http://www.jiminypeak.com/page.php?PageID=1337&PageName=Events


> Potter Brothers Demo Day, Sunday, December 14
> Potter Brothers invites you to come to Jiminy Peak to try new skis, snowboards, and helmets from top manufacturers. Reps from the companies will be on hand to answer your questions, too. When you try before you buy, you get the best gear for your style. Demos are available to all skiers and snowboarders with ID or credit card for deposit.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Dec. 14 at Jimney
> 
> http://www.jiminypeak.com/page.php?PageID=1337&PageName=Events



Added this one and a few others sent via PM.  Thanks guys!

Keep em coming!


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 13, 2008)

Mount Snow Dec 13th

http://www.mountsnow.com/calendar.html


----------



## SKI-3PO (Oct 13, 2008)

Hunter 12/13-12/14

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=consumer_demo_weekend&filter=

Seems like a popular demo weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> Mount Snow Dec 13th
> 
> http://www.mountsnow.com/calendar.html





SKI-3PO said:


> Hunter 12/13-12/14
> 
> http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=consumer_demo_weekend&filter=
> 
> Seems like a popular demo weekend.



Thanks!  I added those two as well as another Hunter date.  Hunter must have just added them, I checked their website the day I started this thread.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

Any others that folks know about?


----------



## grindrite8 (Nov 17, 2008)

sugarbush december14 $10 charge gotta have lisence or credit card 4 deposit not sure how many verdors will b here


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

grindrite8 said:


> sugarbush december14 $10 charge gotta have lisence or credit card 4 deposit not sure how many verdors will b here



Thanks!


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gore is having another Demo Day on Sunday Jan 4.  Looks like Gore is Demo Day central this year since this will be the third demo day of the season there.

http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/moreinfo.cfm?id=205


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Gore is having another Demo Day on Sunday Jan 4.  Looks like Gore is Demo Day central this year since this will be the third demo day of the season there.
> 
> http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/moreinfo.cfm?id=205



Thanks Jeff!


----------



## tcharron (Nov 25, 2008)

Silly question, but I've never been to a demo day.  If you demo some stuff, do you get it for the day?  Or just a few runs sort of thing?  Curious, I've 'rented demos', wasn't sure if this was a similar sort of thing.


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 25, 2008)

Demo days normally run from 9 to 2.  You're allowed to try as many pairs of skis as you can during this time.  This is all dependent on what models & sizes they have available for demo at the time you show up at the tent.  They ask that you have each pair of skis for about an hour max.  After about 1:00 they don't let you take out any new pairs because they want to close up by 2 to move on to the next destination.  

The problem sometimes is that the popular models/sizes are taken out early & some clown takes them out for 2 to 3 hours in a selfish move thereby preventing you from sampling the skis you want to try.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 3, 2008)

*...time*

Usually something like a 15 to 30min slot/ski.  Usually have to sign onto list if it's a busy vendor...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

Added one for Sugarloaf, thanks bigbog!


----------



## lerops (Dec 14, 2008)

Great job. Does anybody know where I can find a similar list for Utah mountains?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2008)

Just did the Sugarbush Demo Day yesterday.  Because of the wind it was free, which was great.  I demoed four different models (2 Volkls, 1 Head, 1 Nordica).  Results soon....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just found out as they pulled in, but Nordica is doing a demo at Jiminey today.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

Okemo demo day in March - 
http://okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmou....asp?action=view&id=944&date=3/14/2009#events


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Okemo demo day in March -
> http://okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmou....asp?action=view&id=944&date=3/14/2009#events



I went to that Demo Day last year & tried out the Nordica Afterburners.  Great ski.  Hopefully, Nordica will have a tent there this year as well.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> I went to that Demo Day last year & tried out the Nordica Afterburners.  Great ski.  Hopefully, Nordica will have a tent there this year as well.



i hope so too


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Okemo demo day in March -
> http://okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmou....asp?action=view&id=944&date=3/14/2009#events



Thanks Gary, I added it to the list.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 8, 2009)

They had tele demos yesterday at Blue mountain..boots and all..


----------



## TeleMac (Feb 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> They had tele demos yesterday at Blue mountain..boots and all..



GSS--Do you recall who was offering the tele demos?  Thanks.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 10, 2009)

TeleMac said:


> GSS--Do you recall who was offering the tele demos?  Thanks.


I think it was Buckmans?


----------

